# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #29



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week Sas has a big announcement, more damn dam news, Denton dives into the shadow government and we finally give Uganda and Kenya their due.

Enjoy and please tell a friend...or enemy.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-02-20T21_47_27-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That one was fun. A little disjointed. The after-recording yammering was more fun, though. Thinking our recording time should be adjusted.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good show guys.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Good show guys.


Thank you!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I enjoyed that. Hey, Sas, remind me to never get between you and a brick!


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

@Sasquatch is not an ideal papa. Just sayin'... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> @Sasquatch is not an ideal papa. Just sayin'... :vs_laugh:


Hey Debbie Downer at least I saved 6 out 50.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Hey Debbie Downer at least I saved 6 out 50.


Are you saving them to be future feeders? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Are you saving them to be future feeders? :tango_face_wink:


Gonna have a tiny fish fry at my house if you're interested.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, I know. Sas' inability to maintain fry is fun to discuss, but could we get back to the important things, please; you chuckle-heads!

Read this, just now. 
Trump placed the enemy in a very close and important position:
Trump Has Treason in White House-Robert David Steele | Greg Hunter?s USAWatchdog


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yeah, I know. Sas' inability to maintain fry is fun to discuss, but could we get back to the important things, please; you chuckle-heads!
> 
> Read this, just now.
> Trump placed the enemy in a very close and important position:
> Trump Has Treason in White House-Robert David Steele | Greg Hunter?s USAWatchdog


I read the story and, while interesting, did not see one mention of baby fishes. Sad!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Now we know what Sas's new girlfriend looks like. Nice dress!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Now we know what Sas's new girlfriend looks like. Nice dress!
> 
> View attachment 39905


That is a Cobra guppy and she is beautiful!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is my little offspring.










Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sorry. I was told her name was Molly.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

...while Rome burns...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Fish keeping is an interesting hobby, Denton. I had an Amazon tank for many years. Angels, neons, plecostamous, barbs, corydorus. Being a chemist, I found the self contained little world fascinating. Did you know a healthy tank has more nitrosomonas and other bacteria by weight than fish?


----------

